# better than having a name registered with RHS



## Leo Schordje (Jan 9, 2009)

Meet Leo William Saam - he is the little guy, 3 weeks old, in my left arm, named Leo after me! His father Ben is on his left, his older sister, 1 year, Lilly is on the right. I'm feeling rather grandfatherly. 







I am really proud of Ben, he and his wife are doing well. Ben is one of my former adopted strays, as a kid he often ended up living at my place. Some of you might remember him helping me work the occasional show. I am touched that he keeps me involved in his life.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweet!!! Everyone is gorgeous...you included! Eric


----------



## nikv (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2009)

Very, very nice picture Leo!!!! Congratulations to the parents and the 'grand-papa' from Luxembourg!! Jean


----------



## shakkai (Jan 9, 2009)

How wonderful! Congratulations, what an honor. I hope this little Leo has a long life filled with happiness and joy shared by all of the people who love him!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!! How cool for all of you! Prayers and best wishes to the newest arrival and the rest of the family!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats Leo. Great looking family.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

That's wonderful, congrats on the extended family.


----------



## Candace (Jan 9, 2009)

That's quite an honor. What a nice family portrait.


----------



## Hera (Jan 9, 2009)

You make a nice Papa!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2009)

AAWWE how sweet! Although I've only met Leo a couple of times, it doesn't surprise me that Ben keeps the ties!!!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats, Leo--definitely an honor of the meaningful sort.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 9, 2009)

Definitely better! Congratulations!!


Ramon


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 9, 2009)

congrats! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful family photo, Leo. You are doing something right to have earned such an honor!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks one and all for the kind wishes. I love my chosen family, and my genetic family - having not had kids of my own, my adopted strays have really filled that part of my life. Now I am really enjoying the priviledge the belongs to us who are over 50 and of the 'grandparent' generation. Ben is #3 of 10, and the one who lives the closest. We're able to drop in on each other usually a couple times a month. Of my 10 adopted strays, the bunch has had 18 kids. Of which I get see 7 of them at least once or twice a year. Little Leo is the only one to get my name - which is ubber-kool. But I feel equally grandfatherly to them all. They all call me Uncle rather than try to explain to the kids where I really fit in the whole scheme of things. As my sister's kids are all entering or well into their 20's now, sooner or later I will be a great-uncle too. That family picnic in mid-summer quickly gets to be truly a tribal gathering. Thanks everyone.
Leo


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

That's a great picture Leo, and it looks like you make a fine and proud Grampy.:clap::clap:

After just turning 50 myself this year, I'm also about to become a Gandpa when with my oldest son about to marry a fine young lady with 2 little boys.

They are old enough to root around on their own, and are real nature hounds, so they are pretty fun.

Pokemon is really wearing me out though


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats Leo :clap: Children you can spoil and then send home afterward, LOL.
I fall into the over 50 crowd but still juggling 2 in HS and one in college.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 10, 2009)

What an honor !! :clap::clap:Beautiful family !


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 10, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> Congrats Leo :clap: Children you can spoil and then send home afterward, LOL.
> I fall into the over 50 crowd but still juggling 2 in HS and one in college.


Fortunately I did not have to pay for anyone's tuition, H.S. or college. Though I would have gladly helped on the college if any made it that far. Did have to pay for a defense layer for 2 of 'em, but that is another story that won't get told unless there are large amounts of alcohol involved. :evil:


----------



## Wendy (Jan 10, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap: Wonderful photo and a wonderful family. Congratulations Leo!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

Gorgeous photo and greart family moment!!! Congrats!


----------

